# Welches futterboot ????



## kugelblitz32 (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich möchte mir ein Futterboot kaufen. Welches Boot kann 2 rigs rausfahren und an verschiednen Stellen ablassen bei einer Ausfahrt. für eure Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar 
Gruß Maik


----------



## Carp-NeXxIz (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches futterboot ????*

Hi

Das RT4 von carplounge kann ich empfehlen 

Gruß


----------



## kugelblitz32 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches futterboot ????*

Dankeschön


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab das Skarp S 60:
Zwei Futterklappen (in jedes einen Haken mit rein), oder hinten an das Release System einen (ist aber über die Klappen besser)
Hier mal der Link:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/SKARP-Baitboat-S60-Futterboot-Bait-Boat_p52375_rx62_x2.htm


Soweit...


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches futterboot ????*

Ich kann dir das Fischfeeder empfehlen. Ich würde aber generell jedes Rig einzeln fahren (das Handling ist erheblich leichter).


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches futterboot ????*

Jo, normal fahrn mir die auch einzeln raus, außer der Akku ist knapp. Sonst droht immer eine verhädderung der zwei Schnüre. Aber du kannst auch einfach ersatzakkus besorgen (fürs skarp Kosten die net viel, um du 35€ das paar).


Soweit...


----------



## BaitBoot-Matze (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches futterboot ????*

Ich habe mir über ein halbes Jahr überlegt, ob ich mir ein Futterboot kaufe
und wenn ja, was es denn an Ausstattung mitbringen muss.
Eines Tages habe ich dann das
Carplounge RT4 mit viel Zusatzausstattung wie Echolot & GPS gekauft.
Ich bereue den Kauf absolut nicht!
Das Boot ist keine billige China Ware, Made in Germany, Freundlicher Kundenservice und funktioniert mehr als perfekt!
Dank BuckUp System kann Dir nie was passieren, wie z.B. eine defekte Sicherung oder leerer Akku.
Jedoch ist der Preis auch "hoch"!
Mein Boot lag bei knapp 2.400.-€

Fazit: Lieber länger sparen und was gutes als China Müll der nach 2 Jahren in der Tonne landet.


----------



## FlitzeZett (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welches futterboot ????*

Ich fahr ein Yaris Trend Micro Futterboot und hab selbst ein Echolot eingebaut. Kann mich auch nicht beklagen, aber für zwei Montagen nicht geeignet trotz der Möglichkeit mit Klappe und Release Kupplung.

Ansonsten bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden!

In den e... Kleinanzeigen sind immer reichlich Modelle im Angebot


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (1. März 2014)

BaitBoot-Matze schrieb:


> Ich habe mir über ein halbes Jahr überlegt, ob ich mir ein Futterboot kaufe
> und wenn ja, was es denn an Ausstattung mitbringen muss.
> Eines Tages habe ich dann das
> Carplounge RT4 mit viel Zusatzausstattung wie Echolot & GPS gekauft.
> ...




Weis nicht was du mit China Müll meinst, meines wird jedoch in Holland gefertigt, is knapp 1,5 Jahre alt, nur der Schalter war bis jetzt defekt (ca. 1€).
Ist natürlich viel günstiger, und ganz ehrlich, es gibt ja von carplounge noch teuere teile, wo die Preise jenseits von gut und böse liegen, 2500€ für ein Futterboot, na gut, ein ferngesteuertes Profi-modellflugzeug is ja günstiger. Aber der Hauptpreis liegt wahrscheinlich am GPS oder echolot, die sind häufig ja teurer als das Boot selbst. Carplounge ist aber eine gute Wahl für futterboote.
Und Dank dem Buckup System wird dir auch niemals sowas lächerliches passieren, wie das der Akku leer wird, deshalb werden die Dinger auch grundsätzlich ohne ladegerät geliefert. Und die Sicherungen brennen auch nie durch, wobei das ja der Sinn von den Dinger ist
-nein, ganz ehrlich, tolles Boot, sicher. Einziger Nachteil ist halt der stolze Preis.


Soweit...


----------

